# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ร้านขายหูฟังระดับเทพ ราคาสามัญชนคนเดินดิน OSTRY, TTPOD, SOUNDMAGIC ประกัน1ปี

## Holysai

*ส่ง EMS ฟรี และ มีบริการเก็บเงินปลายทาง Delivery โดย Messenger ภายในกทม และ ปริมณฑล ฟรี !!!!*


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*สนใจติดต่อ:*
*เบอร์โทรDtac  :* O81-4540570 (คุณบอย)
*เบอร์โทรTrue :* O82-091-3996 (คุณบอย)
*เบอร์โทรAIS :* O85-222-9452  (คุณบอย)
*อีเมล์ :*Holysaishop@hotmail.com
*Skype :*Holysai
*Facebook:*http://www.Facebook.com/huufang
*Line :* แอดไอดี FiiO

*WEBSITE:*http://www.HOLYSAI.com
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

**สำหรับลูกค้าที่อยู่ กทม. และ ปริมณฑล ตอนนี้เรามีระบบ Door to Door Service
สามารถส่งสินค้าถึงบ้านลูกค้าแบบถึงมือ หรือ เก็บเงินปลายทางกับลูกค้าโดยตรงได้ครับ
หากสนใจกรุณาติดต่อทางร้านได้ทันที ทั้งทาง PM และ โทรศัพท์*


*ขายหูฟัง TTPOD T1 หูฟัง2ไดรเวอร์นำเข้าจากเยอรมัน พร้อมสายชุบเงิน99.9999%* 

*ราคา 1,490 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*

จากผู้ผลิต Application ฟังเพลงบนมือถืออันโด่งดัง TTPOD ได้หันมารุกตลาดหูฟังอีกครั้งด้วยการส่ง TTPOD T1 ที่มีคุณภาพเสียงโดดเด่น และ สเปคเกินราคาอย่างมากเข้าสู่ตลาด

-ใช้ไดรเวอร์แบบ Dynamic 2ตัว ให้รายละเอียดครบถ้วน
-ใช้ระบบ Turbo Driver โดยใช้ไดรเวอร์แบบ N50 High Magnetic Flux Magnet ถึง2ตัว
เพื่อให้กำลังขับง่ายกว่า และ ให้รายละเอียดดีกว่า
-นำเข้าแม่เหล็ก Bio-Polymer Nano Diaphragm จากเยอรมัน เพื่อเสียงสะอาด
-สายหูฟังทำจาก สายชุบเงิน99.9999%ถัก 18แกน ฉนวน OFC  เพื่อเสียงที่ดี และทนทานที่สุด
- บอดี้หูฟังใช้วัสดุคุณภาพสูง น้ำหนักเบา , มีความแข็งแรง คงทน ทนทานสูง และ สวมใส่สบาย
-ด้วยระบบการผลิตที่ได้มาตรฐาน ทำให้ความแตกต่างของเสียงด้านซ้ายและขวาแตกต่างกันน้อยกว่า 1db
ซึ่งมาตรฐานนี้ถือเป็นมาตรฐานของหูฟังระดับท้อปเท่านั้น
-การออกแบบบอดี้ให้ดูสวยงาม โดดเด่น และสะดวกสบายในการใส่
-ให้จุกหูฟังที่ทำจากซิลิโคนคุณภาพสูงที่ออกแบบสำหรับการฟังเพลงโดยเฉพาะ

*หากสนใจชมสินค้า หูฟัง TTPOD T1เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=486




*หากสนใจชมสินค้า หูฟัง TTPOD T1เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=486

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขายหูฟัง OSTRY KC06 สุดยอดหูฟังระดับ High Fidelity Professional บอดี้โลหะผสมไทเทเนี่ยม * 
*ราคา 2,190 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*



OSTRY นั้นอาจจะเรียกว่าเป็นบริษัทผู้ผลิตหูฟังน้องใหม่ แต่ไฟแรงมากกก
ถึงจะบอกว่าเป็นผู้ผลิตหูฟังน้องใหม่ แต่ก็เก๋าด้วยประสบการณ์ครับ เพราะ Ostry นั้นเป็นโรงงานผลิตหูฟังให้กับหลายบริษัทดัง
อย่างที่น่าจะรู้จักกันดีก็คือ บริษัทSmartphone ยักษ์ใหญ่ของจีนอย่าง Xiaomi นั่นเอง
เมื่อ OSTRY ปล่อยหูฟังตัวแรกของค่ายคือ OSTRY KC06 เข้าสู่ตลาด
ผลตอบรับก็คือ ดีเกินคาด จนนักเล่นทั่วโลกแห่ง Head-Fi แห่กันชื่นชมกันไม่ขาดสาย
จนกระทู้หนึ่งที่คุณ Zelda รีวิว Ostry KC06 ไว้ดังภาพด้านล่างนี้ มีผู้คนให้ความสนใจกันคับคั่ง
(ตอนผมเจอหนแรก นี่แค่ราวๆ 50หน้าเองนะ เผลอแปปเดียวโดดไป 128หน้า)
128หน้า ภายใน3 เดือน เรียกว่าไม่ธรรมดาเลยสำหรับแบรนด์น้องใหม่ ไม่เคยมีมาก่อนครับ  :Smile: 

*หากสนใจชมสินค้าหูฟัง OSTRY KC06 เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=485



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขายหูฟัง SoundMagic E10 หูฟังที่ชนะเลิศ 7 รางวัลทั่วโลก และคว้ารางวัล What Hifi 3ปีซ้อน* 
*ราคา 1,190 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*


หูฟัง Soundmagic E10 นั้นได้คว้าตำแหน่ง King of Budget (หูฟังที่คุ้มราคาที่สุด) ครองใจมหาชนทั้งในไทย และ ต่างประเทศทั่วโลกเลยทีเดียว
ได้รับรางวัลมากมาย และได้รับคำชมจากสื่อต่างๆไม่ว่าจากนิตยสาร STUFF ทั้งของเมืองนอกและประเทศไทย พร้อมกันยังได้รับรางวัล What-Hifi?! 3ปีซ้อนอีกด้วย
สาเหตุที่กล่าวแบบนี้ก็เพราะว่า หูฟังตัวนี้นั้นเหมาะกับการนำไปฟังเพลงหลายๆแนว เพลงร๊อคก็ฟังสนุก เพลงบรรเลงก็ทำได้ดีเยี่ยม เหมาะกับทุกๆแนวเพลง
แนว เสียงที่ได้ของ Soundmagic E10 นั้นให้เนื้อเสียงเบสที่ฟังสนุก หนักแน่น ลงลึก แต่ไม่มีอาการแตก ไม่บวม ไม่กลบเสียงย่านอื่น และไม่กลบรายละเอียดจนหมดSoundstage โอบล้อมทำให้ฟังแล้วรู้สึกกระชับและอบอุ่น  เสียงแหลมที่ได้พริ้วไหว ปลายเสียงละเอียด ทำให้หูฟังตัวนี้เหมาะกับเพลงแทบจะทุกแนว คุ้มค่าคุ้มราคาที่สุดในช่วงราคาเท่านี้


*หากสนใจชมสินค้า SoundMagic E10 เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=454

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*ขายหูฟัง SoundMagic E10M หูฟังที่ชนะเลิศ 7 รางวัลทั่วโลกรุ่นมีไมค์* 
*ราคา 1,590 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*
*รุ่นนี้มีไมค์ สามารถใช้กับ Apple และ iOS ได้


หูฟัง Soundmagic E10 นั้นได้คว้าตำแหน่ง King of Budget (หูฟังที่คุ้มราคาที่สุด) ครองใจมหาชนทั้งในไทย และ ต่างประเทศทั่วโลกเลยทีเดียว
ได้รับรางวัลมากมาย และได้รับคำชมจากสื่อต่างๆไม่ว่าจากนิตยสาร STUFF ทั้งของเมืองนอกและประเทศไทย พร้อมกันยังได้รับรางวัล What-Hifi?! 3ปีซ้อนอีกด้วย
สาเหตุที่กล่าวแบบนี้ก็เพราะว่า หูฟังตัวนี้นั้นเหมาะกับการนำไปฟังเพลงหลายๆแนว เพลงร๊อคก็ฟังสนุก เพลงบรรเลงก็ทำได้ดีเยี่ยม เหมาะกับทุกๆแนวเพลง
แนว เสียงที่ได้ของ Soundmagic E10 นั้นให้เนื้อเสียงเบสที่ฟังสนุก หนักแน่น ลงลึก แต่ไม่มีอาการแตก ไม่บวม ไม่กลบเสียงย่านอื่น และไม่กลบรายละเอียดจนหมดSoundstage โอบล้อมทำให้ฟังแล้วรู้สึกกระชับและอบอุ่น  เสียงแหลมที่ได้พริ้วไหว ปลายเสียงละเอียด ทำให้หูฟังตัวนี้เหมาะกับเพลงแทบจะทุกแนว คุ้มค่าคุ้มราคาที่สุดในช่วงราคาเท่านี้


*หากสนใจชมสินค้า SoundMagic E10 เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=455


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขายหูฟัง SoundMagic E10S หูฟังที่ชนะเลิศ 7 รางวัลทั่วโลกรุ่นมีไมค์* 
*ราคา 1,590 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*
*รุ่นนี้มีไมค์ สามารถใช้กับ Apple และ iOS ได้


สำหรับหูฟัง SOUNDMAGIC E10S นี้จะแตกต่างกับ E10M เล็กน้อยคือ
1.สายของ E10S จะเป็นรุ่นใหม่กว่า (เป็นสายเกรียวแบบเดียวกับของ E10 เสียงดีกว่าและทนกว่า)
2.สามารถสลับสายเป็นขั้ว A และ B ได้ (ขั้ว A สำหรับมือถือค่าย Apple , ขั้ว B สำหรับค่าย Android)
3.ตัว E10M จะมี Volume Control แต่ E10S จะไม่มี Volume Control

นอกนั้นเรื่องเสียง และ ความสามารถอื่นๆเป็นเหมือนกันหมด ต่างแค่ E10S เป็นรุ่นย่อยลงมาที่เน้นการซัพพอทมือถือทั้ง 2 ค่ายนั่นเอง



*หากสนใจชมสินค้า SoundMagic E10 เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=455

*ส่ง EMS ฟรี และ มีบริการเก็บเงินปลายทาง Delivery โดย Messenger ภายในกทม และ ปริมณฑล ฟรี !!!!*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขายหูฟัง SoundMagic ES20 หูฟังแบบไฮบริด ใส่สบาย เสียงไพเราะ ไม่เจ็บหู* 

*ราคา 990 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*



Soundmagic ES20 เป็นหูฟังระดับสูงที่สุดของซีรี่ย์ ES ของ Soundmagic โดยเน้นการออกแบบรูปทรงหูฟังแบบ Hybrid ทำให้ใส่สบายกว่ารุ่นอื่นๆและ สายที่ใช้ก็เป็นสายเกรียวคุณภาพดีที่สุดของ Soundmagic (ตัวท้อปของยี่ห้อนี้อย่าง E10 / E30 ก็ใช้สายคุณภาพนี้ทุกรุ่น) ทำให้ไม่พันกันง่าย และ มีความทนทานสูงมากแนว เสียงที่ได้นั้นค่อนข้างโปร่งกว้าง และให้ SoundStage กว้างที่สุดในซีรี่ย์นี้ ฟังแล้วสบาย ไม่อึดอัด ทำให้แยกชิ้นดนตรีได้ง่าย (อันเนื่องจากการออกแบบรูปทรงหูฟังให้เป็นแบบ Hybrid)เบส ที่ได้ค่อนข้างทรงพลัง ถือเป็นจุดแข็งของรุ่นนี้อีกอันเลยทีเดียว ปริมาณกำลังพอเหมาะ และเบสมาเป็นลูกชัดเจน ไม่บวม ไม่ล้นจนเกินไป ทำให้แยกชิ้นดนตรีได้ง่าย

*หากสนใจชมสินค้า SoundMagic ES20 เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=461

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขายหูฟัง SoundMagic P30 หูฟังชนะรางวัล จากนิตยสาร STUFF* 

*ราคา 2,790 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*


นิตยสาร STUFF ให้คะแนน SoundMagic P30 ยอดเยี่ยม 5คะแนนเต็มในนิตยสารฉบับเดือนกุมภาพันธ์ 2014



*หากสนใจชมสินค้า SoundMagic P30 เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=471

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขายหูฟัง AKG K324P เบสลุ้มนุ่มลุก ฟังสนุกท่วงทำนอง* 
*ราคา 1,300 บาท* 



เสียง เครื่องสายและกีต้า 4.2/5 ถึงเสียงเปียนโนจะวางไว้ไกล แต่แปลก เสียงกีต้ากลับวางไว้ในตำแหน่งปกติ คือวางไว้ในเวทีเสียงกลาง เสียงลงสายกีต้าทำได้ชัดเจนดีมากครับ มีทั้งราละเอียดเสียงและพลัง ฟังแล้วรู้สึกถึงประเภทของสายที่สั่นอยู่นั้น และรู้สึกถึงการสั่นของสายได้ชัดเจน ซึ่งเสียงจากเครื่องสายก็คล้ายๆเปียนโน คือจะมีแกนเสียงที่แสดงลักษณะการสั่นของสายและมีตัวโน๊ตเสียงหุ้มไว้อีกที ซึ่ง 324 ทำได้ชัดเจนทั้งสองส่วนครับ นอกจากคือสายพวกกีต้าแล้ว พวกเครื่องสายอย่างไวโอลินก็ทำได้ดีครับ ชัดเจนและครบถ้วนเช่นกัน เสียงกีต้าเบสก็ทำได้ชัดเจนพอควรซึ่งถือว่าดีแล้วสำหรับ IEM
สรุป AKG 324p เหมาะสำหรับนักฟังที่ชอบเบสหนักๆ กลางนิ่งๆชัด รายละเอียดดี มิติเสียงกว้างลึกๆ เสียงร้องชัดเจนนุ่มๆมีพลัง แต่ติดดาร์คนิดๆ 
เสียงสไตล์ senn ไม่ใช่แนวเสียงเปิดพุ่งใสกรุ้งกร๊ง ฟังเพลงสไตล์ pop poprock โฟลกซอง และได้หมดเลยทั้ง T-pop J-pop K-pop 324p
 เป็นทางเลือกที่น่าสนตัวนึงครับ

*หากสนใจชมสินค้า AKG K324P เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=85

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขายหูฟังSENNHEISER CX500 เบสหนักแน่น ดุดัน ตามสไตล์เยอรมัน* 
*ราคา 1,300 บาท* 



SENNHEISER CX500สรุปก็ถือว่าเป็นหูฟังที่ให้กลางที่แน่น มวลเยอะ เบสเยอะ image คับจอ รูปแบบเสียงคล้ายๆเอา CX400 มา upgrade
 เรื่อง soundstage ลด impact นิดนึง เพิ่มมวลเสียงกลางลงไปหน่อย แล้วเติม volume control เข้าไป ถ้าเทียบเรื่องฟังสบาย 
ผมว่าตัวนี้น่าจะฟังสบายกว่า CX400 ครับ เพราะให้ความรู้สึกว่าโปร่งกว่าอีกนิดนึง
ถ้าชอบ Sennheiser , และชอบเบสเป็นหลัก ก็น่าจะชอบ CX500 ครับ

*หากสนใจชมสินค้า SENNHEISER CX500 เชิญอ่านได้ที่* 
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=86

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*ขายหูฟัง Ultimate Ears Super Fi 4 ที่สุดแห่งความใส กว้าง รายละเอียดดีคมชัด ห้างขาย 6,xxx เราขายแค่ 1999 บาท*
*ราคา 1,990 บาท* 



*Review : Ultimate Ears Super Fi 4*
โดย รวมแล้วUltimateears Super fi. 4เป็นหูฟังแบบIEMที่อยู่ในสไตล์เพลงแบบแจ๊ส ที่ให้อารมณืฟังแล้วผ่อนคลายสามารถหลับได้ เสียงไม่เสียดแทงหู และยังโปร่งกว้างช่วยให้ไม่อึดอัด สามารถฟังต่อเนื่องยาวนานได้ นอกจากแนวแจสแล้ว ยังไปได้ดีกับเพลงpop rock และ hip-hopอีกด้วย

*Link : สินค้า Ultimate Ears Super Fi4*
http://www.fiio.in.th/product/42/

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขายหูฟัง Ultimate Ears Metro Fi 220vi หูฟังเบสหนัก พร้อมไมค์ และ ปุ่มรับสาย สำหรับ iPhone และ Smartphone ต่างๆ*
*รุ่นนี้มีไมค์ และ ปุ่มรับสาย สามารถใช้เป็น SmallTalkได้กับมือถือ iPhone , Android , Samsung , HTC , Motorola ทุกรุ่น
*ราคา 2200 บาท* 




*Review : Ultimate Ears Metro Fi 220vi*
โทนเสียงของ Metrofi 220 นั้นถือว่าเป็นหูฟังเบสค่อนข้างจัดจ้านของทาง UE
แต่ก็ยังคงมนต์เสนห์ของ Ultimate Earsที่ทำเสียงร้อง และ กลางได้ดีเช่นเดิม
เมื่อเทียบตัว220 กับ Superfi 4 แล้วจัดว่าเป็นหูฟังที่ดีคนละด้าน

Metrofi 220 นั้นจัดจ้านไปทางเบสหนัก แน่น มากกว่าเน้นรายละะเอียด
Superfi 4 นั้นออกไปทางรายละเอียด ความคมชัดของดนตรี และ เสียงร้อง เบสค่อนข้างน้อย

*Link : สินค้า Ultimate Ears Metro Fi 220vi*
http://www.fiio.in.th/product/62

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[size=3]*ขายหูฟังSoundmagic PL30*
ขายหูฟัง Soundmagic PL30 ปฐมบทแห่งตำนานของ Soundmagic หูฟังชื่อดังก้องโลก ในราคาต่ำกว่าพัน !
*ราคา 990 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*


มีสีเดียวจำหน่าย คือ สีดำ


*Mini Review หูฟัง Soundmagic PL30*
เสียงกลางของ PL30 ถือว่าทำได้ดีจนน่าแปลกใจเลยครับ ยิ่งเพลงไหนที่อัดมาดีๆยิ่งแสดงความสามารถได้ชัดเจนครับ มีการ focus image ได้ดีมาก เรียกว่ารู้สึกถึงตัวตนของชิ้นดนตรีนั้นๆโดยเฉพาะเเสียง Vocal เป็นหูฟังที่ค่อนข้างเด่นในแง่ของ image เสียงร้องเอามากเลยทีเดียว เพราะร้องได้ชัด และมีความเป็นตัวตนสูงแถมยังให้มิติที่ดีด้วยเสียงกลองของ PL30 ให้ impact ได้ดีแบบไม่เสียยี่ห้อผู้ผลิตเดิมของ X3 เพราะให้ imapct กลองเหมือนๆ x3 เลยเสียงสูงของ PL30 ทำได้ชัดเจน ใส ให้ impact ได้ดี ปลายอาจจะไม่พริ้วหวานเหมือนหูฟังตัวอื่นๆที่ระดับราคาแพงๆ แต่คุณภาพความชัดเจนของเสียงสูงถือว่าดีกว่าเพื่อนๆที่อยู่ในระดับราคาพอๆ กัน เสียงของกีต้าร์จะออกทึบนิดๆ แต่ก็ยังให้จังหวะการกรีดลงบนสายกีต้าร์ได้ชัดเจน
เสียงต่ำที่เป็นจุดเด่นของหูฟังรุ่นนี้ก็ทำได้ดีครับ แม้รูปร่างเบสจะไม่เป็นตัวตนที่ดีเหมือนหูฟังแพงๆ แต่ก็ให้ image ที่ดีกว่าพวก CX400 และ CX500 แน่นอนครับ ในขณะที่ความหนาและมวลเบสใกล้เคียงกับพวกนั้นเลยทีเดียว ช่วง impact เบสถือว่าให้ได้ดีมาก แต่ด้วยความที่มวล middle เยอะไปหน่อย ทำให้ image เบสไม่ได้เป็นลูกออกมาโดดเด่น ทั้งๆที่การแยกของเบสก็ถูกแยกออกเป็นสัดส่วนอย่างชัดเจน โดยเฉพาะพวกเบสที่เป็นเบสสังเคราะห์ จะรู้สึกถึงความหนาของเบสได้เด่นชัดเจนทีเดียว ความหนาจะกินกระทั่งไปถึงกีต้าร์เบส แต่ก็ไม่ได้บวมเบลอเหมือน CX300 เพราะยังให้รายละเอียดของไลน์เบสที่ชัดเจน ที่สำคัญ มักแยกชิ้นดนตรีได้ดีเอามากๆครับ แยกได้ค่อนข้างขาดเลยทีเดียว ใกล้เคียงกับที่ Shure E3C ทำได้ และแยกแยะได้ดีกว่า X3 ด้วย ซ้ำ ชิ้นดนตรีของข้างมีตำแหน่ง จุดยืนที่ชัดเจน ไม่มีอาการเกยกันของเสียงให้รู้สึกรำคาญ ฟังแล้วสบายใจไม่หงุดหงิดเหมือนหูฟังบางยี่ห้อและบางรุ่นโดยรวมถือ เป็นหูฟังที่ให้มิิติที่ดี เบสดี กลางดี เสียงสูงกำลังดี ฟังง่ายไม่บาดหู โดยเฉพาะคนที่ชอบเบสจะชอบตัวนี้ได้ง่ายๆ ให้เสียงได้ค่อนข้างครบทุกย่าน แถมยังใส่ค่อนข้างสบาย ไม่เจ็บหู

*อ่านรีวิวฉบับเต็มของ Soundmagic PL30 และ สั่งซื้อออนไลน์ได้ที่*
http://www.soundmagic.in.th/product/20

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

[SIZE=3]*ขายหูฟังSoundmagic PL50*
ขายหูฟัง Soundmagic PL50 หูฟังระดับBA Balance Amature Driver ตัวแรกของ Soundmagic ชื่อก้องดังระดับโลก
เสียงย่านสูงชัดเจน กลางก็เด่น เบสก็มี ครบเครื่องทุกแนวเพลง
*ราคา 1,890 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*


มีสีเดียวจำหน่าย คือ สีดำ


*Mini Review หูฟัง Soundmagic PL50*
จุดเด่นแรกของ PL50 คือการ Focus ของเสียงครับที่ทำออกมาได้ดีมากๆ เรียกว่าดีกว่า PL30 ด้วยครับ โดยเฉพาะความชัดของเสียงและความแน่นของเนื้อเสียงโดยเฉพาะเสียงกลางที่เด่น ชัดยิ่งกว่าที่ PL-30 ทำได้ แต่มวลจะไม่เยอะมากเท่าไหร่ เสียงย่านต่างๆจะออกมาชัดเจนมาก แต่ไม่มีอาการจัดจ้านบาดหูแต่อย่างใด ยิ่งเมื่อเทียบกับ PL-30 พวกรุ่นสีขาว และสีดำ ที่เสียงจะแสบแก้วหูกว่าเยอะมากมิติของ PL50 ทำออกมาได้ดีมากครับ การวางตำแหน่งชิ้นดนตรีทำได้ดีมากยิ่งขึ้น โดยเฉพาะช่วงการ Focus ในแต่ละส่วนของชิ้นดนตรีทำได้นิ่งกว่า PL30 มากๆเสียงสูงจะให้ความคมชัดที่ดีมากๆ และเก็บรายละเอียดได้ดีมากๆทีเดียว แม้่จะไม่ได้ออกมาเป็นเม็ดชัดเจนช่วงปลายย่านสูงเองก็จะติดบางและจางหายค่อนข้างไว ซึ่งจะได้ยินค่อนข้างชัดเวลาที่ฟังเสียงแซ๊คโซโฟน โดยเฉพาะช่วงถอดถอนปลายเสียงของแซ็คที่ PL50เสียงต่ำโดยเฉพาะ impact เบสค่อนข้างเด่นมากๆ เรียกว่า impact เหนือกว่า PL30 อยู่เล็กน้อยครับ และเป็นเบสที่ดีไม่มีอาการมากวนเสียงย่านอื่นแต่อย่างใด แถมยังแยกตำแหน่งออกมาอย่างชัดเจนมาก ตำแหน่งของเบสแทบจะอยู่ตำแหน่งเดียวกับของที่ PL30 ทำได้เลย ต่างกันตรงที่เบสของ PL50 ชัดกว่า กระแทกได้ดีกว่า แต่มวลน้อยกว่า โดยเฉพาะเพลงที่ให้เบสเยอะๆ จะเห็นได้ค่อนข้างชัดว่า PL50 มีมวลที่น้อยกว่าช่วง Middle Bass ของ PL50 ทำออกมาได้ดีมากครับ เนื้อมีความแน่นและชัดเจน ตรงส่วน middle bass เองก็ทำออกมาได้ดีกว่า PL30 ด้วยครับ ทำให้การจับช่วงสไลด์ของเบสทำได้ง่ายกว่า เพลงที่เล่น double bass ก็ช่วยส่งให้ PL50 แสดงศักยภาพในด้านเบสออกมาได้ดีกว่า PL30 อีกโดยรวมก็ต้องถือว่าเป็นหูฟังที่น่าซื้อใช้อีกตัวครับ เพราะฟังเพลงแล้วลื่นหูฟังสบาย เสียงย่านสูงชัดเจน กลางก็เด่น เบสก็มี ครบเครื่องเลยทีเดียว แถมยังเก็บรายละเอียดเสียงสูงได้ดีมากๆ และเป็นเสียงที่ไม่ได้แห้งแบนเหมือนหูฟังบางตัวที่ให้รายละเอียดดีแต่ เสียงกลับจัดและแห้งแบนเป็นสังกะสี ถึงแม้จะไม่สามารถขึ้นไปทาบกับหูฟังระดับราคาแพงๆได้ แต่ก็ทำได้ดีไม่แพ้ใครเหมือนกัน เหมาะสำหรับคนงบน้อยแต่อยากได้หูฟังคุณภาพดีที่สามารถซื้อได้โดยไม่ต้องคิด มาก

*อ่านรีวิวฉบับเต็มของ Soundmagic PL50 และ สั่งซื้อออนไลน์ได้ที่*
http://www.soundmagic.in.th/product/21

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

[SIZE=3]*ขายหูฟังSoundmagic E30*
หูฟังระดับมือโปรแต่ราคาสามัญชน 2รางวัลการันตีจาก TrustReviews และ AnythingbutIpod Editor Choice Award
*ราคา 1,390 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*


มี4สีพร้อมจำหน่ายคือ ดำ ขาว ฟ้า ชมพู


*Mini Review หูฟัง Soundmagic E30*Soundmagic E30
Soundmagic E30 เป็นหูฟัง Inear ที่สามารถใช้กับอุปกรณ์ได้หลากหลาย ทั้ง โทรศัพท์มือถือ , Tablet , PSP , NDS , เครื่องเล่นMP3 และอื่นๆที่ใช้แจ๊คหูฟังขนาด3.5mmหูฟัง Soundmagic E30 นั้นเป็นหูฟังที่ออกแบบมาให้ฟิตกับใบหูของเราเพื่อให้ได้คุณภาพเสียงที่ดีที่สุดระดับ Professional ทำให้ใส่ได้กระชับ และ ตัดเสียงรบกวนภายนอกได้ดีเยี่ยมแนวเสียงที่ได้นั้นเน้นความสมดุลย์  โฟกัสตำแหน่งชิ้นดนตรีได้ดีเยี่ยม ความแม่นยำของเสียง อิมเมจโฟกัสเนื้อเสียงได้ดีมาก เสียงที่ได้ปราศจากการปรุงแต่ง และ ให้รายละเอียดครบถ้วนสมบูรณ์เสียง Deep Bass ที่แน่นฟังแล้วหนักหน่วง หนักแน่นได้อารมณ์ดี ฟังพวกเสียงกลอง กระเดื่องได้ชัด มาเป็นลูกชัดเจนโดยรวมแล้วผมแนะนำหูฟัง Soundmagic E30 สำหรับคนที่ต้องการคุณภาพเสียงระดับมือโปร รวมไปถึงนักดนตรี ที่ต้องการรายละเอียดชัดเจน และ แยกชิ้นได้ดี ในราคาเบาๆนั่นเองครับ

*อ่านรีวิวฉบับเต็มของ Soundmagic E30 และ สั่งซื้อออนไลน์ได้ที่*
http://www.soundmagic.in.th/product/7

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

[SIZE=3]*ขายหูฟังSoundmagic E30*
หูฟังระดับมือโปรแต่ราคาสามัญชน 2รางวัลการันตีจาก TrustReviews และ AnythingbutIpod Editor Choice Award
*ราคา 1,390 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*


มี4สีพร้อมจำหน่ายคือ ดำ ขาว ฟ้า ชมพู


*Mini Review หูฟัง Soundmagic E30*Soundmagic E30
Soundmagic E30 เป็นหูฟัง Inear ที่สามารถใช้กับอุปกรณ์ได้หลากหลาย ทั้ง โทรศัพท์มือถือ , Tablet , PSP , NDS , เครื่องเล่นMP3 และอื่นๆที่ใช้แจ๊คหูฟังขนาด3.5mmหูฟัง Soundmagic E30 นั้นเป็นหูฟังที่ออกแบบมาให้ฟิตกับใบหูของเราเพื่อให้ได้คุณภาพเสียงที่ดีที่สุดระดับ Professional ทำให้ใส่ได้กระชับ และ ตัดเสียงรบกวนภายนอกได้ดีเยี่ยมแนวเสียงที่ได้นั้นเน้นความสมดุลย์  โฟกัสตำแหน่งชิ้นดนตรีได้ดีเยี่ยม ความแม่นยำของเสียง อิมเมจโฟกัสเนื้อเสียงได้ดีมาก เสียงที่ได้ปราศจากการปรุงแต่ง และ ให้รายละเอียดครบถ้วนสมบูรณ์เสียง Deep Bass ที่แน่นฟังแล้วหนักหน่วง หนักแน่นได้อารมณ์ดี ฟังพวกเสียงกลอง กระเดื่องได้ชัด มาเป็นลูกชัดเจนโดยรวมแล้วผมแนะนำหูฟัง Soundmagic E30 สำหรับคนที่ต้องการคุณภาพเสียงระดับมือโปร รวมไปถึงนักดนตรี ที่ต้องการรายละเอียดชัดเจน และ แยกชิ้นได้ดี ในราคาเบาๆนั่นเองครับ

*อ่านรีวิวฉบับเต็มของ Soundmagic E30 และ สั่งซื้อออนไลน์ได้ที่*
http://www.soundmagic.in.th/product/7

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ขาย Colorfly C3 สุดยอด Music Player ที่มาพร้อม DAC TI PCM1770 ถอด24bit ได้น้ำหนักเบา พกพาง่าย*
*ราคา 4,390 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*


แค่ชิป DAC ที่เลือกใช้ก็ทำให้หลายๆคนต้องร้อง "ว๊าววว" แล้ว
เพราะเลือกใช้ TI PCM 1770 ของ Texus Instruments ที่ปัจจุบันควบรวมกิจการกับ Burrbrown แล้วนั่นเอง
แถมเจ้า PCM1770 ของค่ายนี้ก็น่าสนใจมาก เพราะเป็น DAC ที่กินพลังงานต่ำ แต่มีภาคขยาย Headphoneในตัว
เรียกว่าจิ๋วแต่แจ๋วจริงๆครับ นี่เองเป็นอีกเคล็ดลับทำให้ Colorfly C3 มีแบตเตอรี่ยาวนานกว่าใคร
แถมยังเทพที่จิ๋วแต่แจ๋วสามารถเล่นไฟล์ 24bit กับเขาได้อีกด้วยLaughing

นอกจากนั้นถ้าหากสังเกตุบนภาพด้านบนแผงวงจรของ Colorfly C3 นั้นจะมีสีทอง
เพราะได้ทำเคลือบทองถึง4ชั้น เพื่อไม่ให้เกิดปัญหาคลื่น Noise แทรกเข้ามารบกวนได้ครับ


*อ่านรีวิวฉบับเต็มของColorfly C3 และ สั่งซื้อออนไลน์ได้ที่*
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=487

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*FiiO X3 สามารถอ่านภาษาไทย+เมนูไทยได้แล้วนะครับ และ สามารถใช้งานเป็น USB DAC ได้แล้วนะครับ
ทางร้านสามารถลงให้ฟรี ไม่คิดค่าบริการเพิ่ม !!!*
*ราคา 6,390 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย*






*รายละเอียดสินค้า :*
*FiiO X3*
 สุดยอด Music Player ระดับไฮเอนด์ ที่ใช้ชิปเสียง Wolfson WM8740 และ ภาคขยายAD8397 เทียบเท่าแอมป์ระดับ A-Class ภายในตัว
รองรับไฟล์ Lossless หลากนามสกุลที่สุดในโลก พร้อมความสามารถถอดรหัส 192k/24bit !
*ราคาวางจำหน่าย 6,390 บาท* 
*ประกัน 1ปี ศูนย์ไทยโดย HOLYSAI*



*****************************************************************

หลังจากที่ปล่อยให้ใครหลายๆคนรอมานานหลายปี ในที่สุด FiiO ก็ได้กำหนดคลอด FiiO X3 สุดยอด DAP Killer (Digital  Audio Player)

*DAP = Digital Audio Player = นั้นก็คือ เครื่องเล่นเพลงแบบพกพา หรือ Music Player นั่นเองครับ (เช่นเดียวกับพวก iPod , Sony Walkman)

สาเหตุ ที่ FiiO X3 นั้นจะคลองบรรลังค์ สุดยอด DAP Killer ก็เพราะว่าด้วยสเปคที่มากกว่า คุณภาพที่เหนือกว่า แต่ราคาถูกกว่าค่ายอื่นเท่าตัวนั่นเอง

เรียกได้ว่าเครื่องเล่นใน ย่านราคา 6พันกว่าๆ ในท้องตลาดขณะนี้ ไม่มีใครสามารถเทียบเคียงกับ FiiO X3 ได้เลยนั่นเอง (เพราะอะไร เรามาดูกัน)





*FiiO X3*

FiiO X3 เป็นเครื่องเล่นเพลงระดับ Lossless ที่จะทำให้คุณหลงรักเสียงของมัน
สามารถเล่นไฟล์ Lossless ตระกูล
*.APE  .FLAC  .ALAC  .WMA  .WAV*
ได้ที่ 192Kbps /24Bit


*FiiO X3 สามารถอ่านภาษาไทย+เมนูไทยได้แล้วนะครับ และ สามารถใช้งานเป็น USB DAC ได้แล้วนะครับ
ทางร้านสามารถลงให้ฟรี ไม่คิดค่าบริการเพิ่ม !!!*

*FiiO X3**เล่นไฟล์แบบ HD MUSIC ที่ 192K/24B*

เนื่องจากการพัฒนาที่รวดเร็วของวงการดนตรี ทำให้ไฟล์เพลงตระกูล Lossless
เป็นที่นิยมของเหล่าผู้หลงใหลในเสียงเพลงมากมายเพื่อให้ได้คุณภาพเสียงที่ สะอาด และ สมบูรณ์แบบที่สุด
ซึ่ง FiiO X3 นั้นสามารถรองรับไฟล์แบบ Master Copy Class ที่ 192KHZ/24Bit
ซึ่งจะทำให้คุณสัมผัสไฟล์เพลงคุณภาพระดับ HD MUSIC


*FiiO X3 น้ำหนักเบา แต่ได้คุณภาพเสียงที่หนักหน่วง*

รูปทรงของ X3 ขนาดแค่ 55 x 109 x 16 มิลลิเมตร
*และน้ำหนักเพียง 122 กรัม*
หากเปรียบเทียบกับ Music Player ระดับเดียวกันตามท้องตลาด
FiiO X3 มีขนาดเล็กมาก และ น้ำหนักเบามากทำให้สามารถพกพาไปได้ทุกที่


*FiiO X3 เล่นเพลงได้ติดต่อกันนานถึง 10ชั่วโมง**
และสามารถชาร์จผ่าน USB ทั่วไปได้  :Smile: 
มาพร้อมกับแบตขนาด 3000mAh !!


หมดห่วงเรื่องแบตหมดระหว่างการเดินทาง ท่องเที่ยว
*เพราะ FiiO X3นั้นใช้แบตแบบ Polymer ที่มีความจุ 3000mAh ซึ่งใช้ได้ยาวนานถึง 10ชั่วโมง*
สามารถใช้เครื่องชาร์จมือถือทั่วไป หรือ แบตสำรอง Powerbank ในการชาร์จได้*
โดยใช้สาย USB แบบมาตรฐานทั่วไป

*การเล่นไฟล์เพลงติดต่อ10ชั่วโมง สามารถใช้งานได้ผ่านระบบของเครื่อง
โดยผู้ใช้สามารถอัพเดท Firware ได้ในอณาคต เพื่อทำให้ระยะเวลาในการใช้งานยาวนานขึ้น

*FiiO X3 เลือกใช้ DAC Chip ระดับเครื่องเสียงHighend คุณภาพสูงภายใน !!*
FiiO X3 เลือกใช้ DAC Chip จากบริษัท Wolfson อันเลื่องชื่อจากประเทศอังกฤษและได้ใช้ Wolfson WM8740 อันเลื่องชื่อในคุณภาพ
ซึ่ง WM8740 นี้มักถูกนำไปใช้ใน เครื่องเล่น CD Player ระดับ Hifi มากมาย
ไม่เว้นแต่ AMP/Dac PHA-1 ของ Sonyหรือ Hifi Player AK100 ของ Iriverก็เลือกใช้ Wolfson WM8740 ตัวนี้นี่เอง

FiiO X3 ยังมาพร้อมกับ Amp คุณภาพเยี่ยมในตัวนอกจาก DAC คุณภาพดีที่ไว้ถอดรหัสแล้ว
FiiO X3 ยังเลือกใช้ Amplifier ชิปคุณภาพสูงเพื่อขยายเสียงอีกด้วยซึ่งชิปที่เลือกใช้ก็คือ AD8397 (ตัวเดียวกับ FiiO E17)
ที่สามารถขับหูฟังได้มากมาย โดยสามารถขับได้สูงถึง 300mAซึ่ง AD8397 นี้ให้คุณภาพเสียงใกล้เคียงกับ A-Class Amplifier เลยทีเดียว
ซึ่งให้เนื้อเสียงที่อบอุ่น และ เบสที่หนักแน่น


[size=3]*รายละเอียดสินค้า FiiO X3 สามารถสั่งซื้อได้ที่*
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=443

*FiiO X3ปรับแต่งคุณภาพเสียงได้ตามใจต้องการด้วยระบบ Hardware ของตัวเครื่อง*


Music Player มากมายมักจะอาศัยการปรับแต่งเสียงผ่านทางระบบ DSPซึ่ง DSP นั้นก็อาศัยการปรับแต่งเสียงผ่านทางคลื่นความถี่ของเสียง
แต่ ก็จะทำให้มีปัญหาคลื่อนเสียงรบกวนแต่ FiiO X3 นั้นใช้ Analogous Circuit ซึ่งเป็นการปรับแต่งจากอุปกรณ์ในการปรับแต่งซึ่งจะให้คุณภาพเสียงที่สมจริง ที่สุด


[size=3]*รายละเอียดสินค้า FiiO X3 สามารถสั่งซื้อได้ที่*
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=443

*FiiO X3 มีช่องขาออก Output มากมายเพื่อรองรับอุปกรณ์หลากหลาย*


FiiO X3 นั้นมีพอร์ตขาออกมามาย ทั้ง Headphone out , Lineout , Coaxial out ครบถ้วนซึ่งทำให้คุณสามารถใช้งานได้กับอุปกรณ์หลากหลาย
อาทิเช่น สามารถใช้ FiiO X3 ควบคู่กับ FiiO E12 เพื่อขับหูฟังอย่าง AKG K701 , HD600 , DT880นอกจากนั้นยังมีช่อง Coaxial Digital Output เพื่อรองรับอุปกรณ์อื่นๆอีกด้วย


[size=3]*รายละเอียดสินค้า FiiO X3 สามารถสั่งซื้อได้ที่*
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=443
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*
ขาย FiiO X5 สุดยอด MUSIC PLAYER ระดับ Hiend จาก FiiO 
ราคา 12900 บาท ประกัน 1 ปีเต็มศูนย์ไทย
*











[size=3]*รายละเอียดสินค้า FiiO X5 สามารถสั่งซื้อได้ที่*
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=474

ขาย FiiO X5 สุดยอด DAP เครื่องเล่นเพลงพกพาระดับ High Res
ใช้ชิปเสียง Burr Brow PCM1792A และ OPA1612
สามารถเล่นไฟล์ Lossless ได้ถึง192k24bit
ใช้เป็น USB DAC กับคอมพิวเตอร์ได้ รองรับ Micro SD 2ช่อง

ราคา 12,900 บาท
ประกัน 1ปีเต็ม โดยตัวแทนจำหน่ายในไทย

เกริ่นนำ
หลังจากภายในปี 2013 FiiO ประสบความสำเร็จอย่างท่วมท้นกับ FiiO X3 เครื่องเล่นเพลงพกพาDAP ตัวแรกของค่ายอย่างสวมงาม
ด้วยการตอบรับอย่างดีเยี่ยมทั้งลูกค้าภายในประเทศ และ นอกประเทศ จนเป็นที่กล่าวขานว่าเป็น Music Player ที่คุ้มค่าที่สุดแห่งปี
ในปี 2014นี้ FiiO ก็ยังคงบุกตลาดเครื่องเล่นเพลงพกพาระดับไฮเอนด์ (High-Res Musicplayer) อย่างต่อเนื่อง
ด้วยการส่ง FiiO X5 เครื่องเล่นเพลงพกพาระดับท้อปของค่ายลงสนามในปีนี้


FiiO X5 คืออะไร ?
DAPคืออะไร ? High Resolution DAP คืออะไร?
ผมขออณุญาตอธิบายสำหรับคนที่ไม่รู้จักเครื่องเล่นเพลงDAPกันก่อนครับ (เพราะคิดว่าต้องมีคนสงสัยแน่นอน lol)
ในแง่ศัพท์ทางเทคนิค DAP ย่อมาจากคำว่า Digital Audio Player ที่คุ้นหูพวกเราก็ เครื่องเล่นเพลงMP3 หรือเครื่องเล่นเพลงพกพานั่นเอง



[size=3]*รายละเอียดสินค้า FiiO X5 สามารถสั่งซื้อได้ที่*
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=474

FiiO X5 กับ MP3ทั่วไป หรือ iPxd Sxny อะไรเหนือกว่ากัน ?
ซึ่งแน่นอนว่า FiiO X5 นั้นมันคือ High Resolution DAP มันเหนือยิ่งไปกว่า iPxd , Sxny , เครื่องเล่นเพลงทั่วไปในท้องตลาดมาก
(เทียบง่ายๆ X5 ก็คงเหมือนเฟอรารี่ ส่วนพวกเครื่องเล่นเพลงทั่วไปก็เหมือนรถจักรยาน ประมาณนั้น)
เพราะภายใต้การทำงานของ X5 นั้นนอกจากจะแค่เล่นเพลงได้แล้ว ยังมีความสามารถ

1.ถอดรหัสเสียงด้วยตัวเองได้สูงถึง 192k 24Bit
เล่นไฟล์เพลงระดับ HD ที่สูงถึง 192k 24bit ได้ด้วยตัวเอง ซึ่งเครื่องเล่นเพลงทั่วไปไม่มีทางทำได้แน่นอน
นอกจากนั้น FiiO X5 ยังสามารถรองรับการเล่นไฟล์เพลงแบบ DSD ที่เป็นคุณภาพไฮเอนด์
ที่กำลังเป็นที่นิยมแพร่หลายกันตอนนี้อีกด้วย
(ซึ่งไฟล์ทั้งหมดที่กล่าวมานี้ เครื่องเล่นทั่วไปไม่สามารถเล่นได้แน่นอนแต่ FiiO X5 เราทำได้ !!)

2.มีภาคขยาย Amplifier ภายในตัว
สำหรับ X5 นั้นมีระบุในสเปคว่าใช้OPA1612ถึง4ตัว ซึ่งเป็นตระกูลเดียวกับชิปที่อยู่ใน E12
ซึ่งจัดว่ามีภาคขยาย Amplifier ระดับไฮเอนด์ ตัวเดียวกับภาคแอมป์ตัวท้อปของค่ายอยู่ในตัว (FiiO E12 ราคา 3,990บาท)
ซึ่งแน่นอนครับ ภาค Amplifier นี้เครื่องเล่นเพลงพกพาทั่วไป ไม่มีแน่นอนครับ
แต่สำหรับ FiiO X5 คุณไม่จำเป็นต้องต่อแอมป์ ต่อ DAC เพิ่มอีกต่อไป เพราะมัน All in One ในตัวเสร็จเลย

3.ชิปDAC เสียงที่ใช้เป็น Burr Brow PCM1792A
สำหรับคนที่เล่นพวกเครื่องเสียงน่าจะรู้จัก Burr Brow เป็นอย่างดีว่าเป็นชิปเสียงตัวเดียวกับที่อยู่ในบรรดาเครื่องเสียงชั้นหรูทั้งหลาย
ซึ่งคุณภาพชิปที่ใช้นี้จะเป็นตัวประมวลผลคุณภาพเสียงที่ได้ออกมาเป็นเสียงให้เราได้ยินกัน
เรียกได้ว่าคุณภาพเสียงที่ได้จาก FiiO X5 นั้นไม่แพ้เครื่องเสียงบ้านอ๋องเลยทีเดียวนั่นเอง

3เหตุผลหลักนี้ก็ถือเป็นที่สามารถอธิบายคำถามที่ผมเจอบ่อยๆได้ (ฮา)
เพราะทั้ง3ข้อนี้ไม่มีทางที่ Music Player ทั่วไป หรือมือถือค่ายดังทำได้ แน่นอน  :Smile: 
หากได้ลองฟังซักครา จะเข้าใจถึงเหตุผลทั้ง 3 ข้อที่ผมอธิบายไป


[size=3]*รายละเอียดสินค้า FiiO X5 สามารถสั่งซื้อได้ที่*
http://holysai.com/catalog.php?idp=474

*****************************************************************************************************************

*สนใจติดต่อ:*
*เบอร์โทรDtac  :* O81-4540570 (คุณบอย)
*เบอร์โทรTrue :* O82-091-3996 (คุณบอย)
*เบอร์โทรAIS :* O85-222-9452  (คุณบอย)
*อีเมล์ :*Holysaishop@hotmail.com
*Skype :*Holysai
*Facebook:*http://www.Facebook.com/huufang
*Line :* แอดไอดี FiiO

*WEBSITE:*http://www.HOLYSAI.com
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ส่ง EMS ฟรี และ มีบริการเก็บเงินปลายทาง Delivery โดย Messenger ภายในกทม และ ปริมณฑล ฟรี !!!!*

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------


## Holysai

แวะชมสินค้าได้ที่เว็บไซต์ของเรา www.Soundmagic.in.th หรือโทร 08888-25009 คุณพล

----------

